# Animated Gifs mit Photoshop - Wie ?



## capu (10. April 2002)

Hallo Freunde!

Sagt mal, wie erstelle ich ein Animated Gif in Photoshop?
Kure grobe Anleitung, Layers, export etc.

Ich checke das einfach nicht!

Links zu Tut´s sind natürlich auch willkommen!

Danke Euch
capu


----------



## drash (10. April 2002)

animierte gifs erstellt man in "image ready", das mit photoshop mitinstalliert wird. zu finden unter programme/adobe/image ready oder irgend sowas. probier dort mal herum, lese die hilfe, oder benutzt die suchfunktion da diese frage schon mehrmals aufgetreten ist!!


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

och nicht schon wieder!

1.) suchfunktion
2.) WARUM MI IMAGEREADY
     erstell die AG´s in Flash. geht viel einfacher und schneller!


----------

